# 1st Speck on Fly



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I just took up fly fishing a couple of weeks ago and got my first red last week.. thanks to a lot of patient instruction from Chris Phillips. 

I got to the bay house this evening and there were a few nice trout in the underwater lights. I grabbed my fly rod, tied on a shrimp fly and snagged a nice 18" trout on my second cast.

Sorry I don't have a pic, but my wife couldn't hear me hollering and I let him go to fight another fight.

Anyway, it's the first night trout I've ever caught on anything by freelined live shrimp. What a kick!


----------



## oddfly (May 10, 2007)

Congratulations! I hope this is the first of many!


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

Get that camera ready and show us some real fish next time. Good Luck


----------



## munson (Nov 12, 2005)

jrw said:


> Get that camera ready and show us some real fish next time. Good Luck


yeah, does it count if there is no witness and no pic?


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

ok....

you get taken out behind the woodshed for that!!!!!


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Squidmo is that you? The same Squidmo from the MHP forum???


----------



## hightailangler (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats, what color shrimp fly were you using?


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Congrats on your first fishes.. Now all you need is the official fly slam lol

Chris is a great guide and teacher.. Helps he is my neighbor lol.

I lost my first speck on fly ever yesterday in the surf... on one of Chris's spoonflys he gave me.

other than that, got nada

Thomas


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

hightailangler said:


> Congrats, what color shrimp fly were you using?


It was a natural pinkish color.

I've been experienting in the underwater lights and they seem to go for an olive and white clauser the best. A couple of weeks ago I landed about a dozen in about 2 hours in the lights. They ranged from 14" to 20". Also had a couple of rat reds mixed in for fun.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

yep, capn' mike...it's me!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

gosh, if i don't get some surfing (what i really need) or fishing in soon, i'm gonna lose my mind....

last good surf we had, i was exactly 6 hours late.....last day fishing, over a month!!! 

starting to question the meaning of life. 

well, at least fall has arrived....flounder harvest time! i also plan to really work over those gray snapper....no limit...size or amount....FILL THE BOAT!!! 
apparently the gray snapper (also know in south florida as a small mangrove snapper, or in the fla. panhandle where i'm from, we called it a black bay snapper) has no size limit or bag limit....just the slightest freeze kills off almost all of them....and they get caught by a freeze easily as they like to linger a long time in the bays....so we have to catch them while we can! the ones that don't venture so far north do a lot better....there was a neat article about these yummy little fish in the chronicle.....fun to catch (i'm tying shrimp flies to test on them this year) and probably one of the best table fish ever invented by the man upstairs....

kinda nice having these jokers up here this far....global warming working in our favor, i guess.

ah fall....and then the surf will wake up with our frontal action....get it right (right spot, right tide, right wind, right swell....easy!) and you can get some very very clean surf......

we have been skunked (for the most part) the last two summers....the surf two years ago was epic! with all of the storms, solid month of surf....never mind boarding up houses and tying down things like cars, campers and boats!


----------

